# Weight Estimate



## JohnHumbert (May 21, 2004)

For all the tarpon pros here, what would be your estimate on this tarpon caught last weekend at POC? I am estimating 60-70 pounds.

And I apoligize for removing the fish from the water. Circumstances dictated boating the fish for hook/line removal. This fish was gently handled, only out of the water for a very short time, supported gently, and released in very good condition - swam off very strongly.

My buddy Pat was the angler and landed it in about 20-25 minutes on 10# test on trout tackle. The fish took a tiny sardine/glass minnow on the bottom.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

about right on the weight - did you get a length and girth?


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

bigger than the one I never cought! Nice catch!


----------



## JohnHumbert (May 21, 2004)

*nope*



Scott said:


> about right on the weight - did you get a length and girth?


Nope, wanted to get it back in the water ASAP. Pat and I lifted the fish and got the hook out while my other bud snapped the picture. Then Pat carried back to the placed it in water, and held it by the jaw until it shook him off.

I would say it was about 5', but very thick and solid.

Kinda funny, we had gotten a tip on WHEN to fish - at the tide change. Rolled up to the tip of the south jetty where folks where anchored up and fishing all morning in the tourny without much luck. The tide was perfect, just beginnig to change (incoming) and the north wind and slight incoming allowed us to cut the engine and almost stay in place without the anchor.

My one buddy baited up with a pogy for tarpon and Pat put on this little tiny livey and dropped it to the bottom for "whatever". Just a few minutes passed and he thought he was hung up - actually was pulling on the rod with his thumb on the spool to break the line when it began to move off very, very slowly. We thought he'd hooked a ray when it began to angle up and jump between us and the anchored boats.

After we landed the fish, the tide was moving full speed inward and we could no longer drift/float without impacting other anglers - so we called it a succesful day - 1 for 1 in a few minutes - and headed to the dock. We had spent the morning catching snaps and looking for ling and kingfish and just made stop on our way back in.

Most everyone else was fishing balloons and we didn't see any hook-ups.


----------



## Tarponchaser (May 25, 2005)

On The Fly,

Congratulations (grumble... grumble) on the catch. I was the boat anchored when you drifted by and "got hung".

Congratulations.... really.... it was one of about fifty that we saw Saturday but the only one in the air.

Hope to see you soon,

TC


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

Guess of 80 pounds.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Nice catch and great angling accomplishment on trout tackle. If you'll pm me with your e-mail address, I can send you a graph, put together by Dr. Jerry Ault with the U of Miami, that is based on actual tarpon measurements/weights and is very accurate. It's a handy thing to keep on board for a quick estimate. 

Tight lines, Chris


----------



## Capt. Lowtide (Jun 30, 2004)

Nice fish John, glad to see you guys hooked up!


----------

